# Lfts. 10 /19



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Up and at em . Another sit! Good luck all!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck, first morning sit for me this year


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Will today be the day? That is the question. Good luck for all that take up the challenge.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Getting around now, first morning sit for me as well. I typically run into deer on my way out, hoping to avoid that going out a little earlier. Good luck


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Going to try it again this morning. Been a rough year for deer sightings for me. This will be my first sit in a new stand, first sit in colder weather too. Looking forward to it. Good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's roll! It's going to be a great morning.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck. Fill tags and freezers!!!
Enjoy Michigan's beauty


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

First sit for me ,FINALLY. 
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m up sipping coffee. With the rut still to come, I’m taking the weekend off from deer hunting and taking my son small game hunting instead! Good luck to all today including the 3 deer hunters in our Arenac county camp this weekend!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Headed out to a different stand for the first time this season. This SSE wind is a difficult direction for most of the stands we have set so will see what happens good luck and enjoy the crisp morning air!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck guys! I'm on my way out the door too. Shoot straight be safe!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Headed out for my first morning sit of the year. Light frost and calm in midland county.

Girlfriend should be happy when she wakes up









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Headed out for my first morning sit of the year. Good luck all!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Headed out in Sanilac. Good luck all.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Headed to a stand out near the county line. Thought I could make a quiet entry through the standing corn. Ha ha ha :lol:.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Me and my boy are tucked in our stands in Hillsdale. Mid 30’s slight SE winds. 20 min till light then it’s go time! Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Looking for a thirty pt buck in northern Macomb county.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Out in Newaygo co. With this wind I went with a ground blind. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Calm cold morning out in Oakland co this morning. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

dewy6068 said:


> I’m up sipping coffee. With the rut still to come, I’m taking the weekend off from deer hunting and taking my son small game hunting instead! Good luck to all today including the 3 deer hunters in our Arenac county camp this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Way to go dad!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I took the morning to do a field goose hunt with my new puppy (6 months) 
This is his first hunt and were tucked in ready and waiting !
I have to get this dog out and hunt him ,so no deer stand for me the next few days.. (???)
Good luck everyone and God bless the successful hunters today !!!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Finally set up in Lenawee Co. 35deg with a 3-5mph sse wind. Good luck to everyone out. Be safe


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great morning to be in the woods .....unfortunately i'm live from the shop this morning .......go get em guys and gals good luck


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Up and at ‘em in Mecosta. Found a lot of fresh buck sign yesterday. The beat is yet to come but you can feel the changes starting. Beautiful morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Riva has mower man and I have leaf blower man. As soon as the sun pops up the leaf blower is out.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's my view. Just dropped the string on one. Popped out of the grass at 12 oclock and 20 yds. Happened fast.


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Leelanau country. Kicked up two walking. Ugh


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

No deer yet, nothing last night either. Ughhhh

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

First sit in this stand this year. Had a doe coming in at dawn, but I had to cough 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Made it in clean. Moon was still bright enough to see twigs and leaves at 5:30 this morning. Property has been getting tore up this last week. Hope to see some of the culprits. Calm and quiet here in Eaton county. Good luck everyone.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Dead calm in Van Buren county, out with the grandson this morning. No deer sightings yet. He was out with Grandma last night and they didn't see anything, hopefully it's better today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here's my view. Just dropped the string on one. Popped out of the grass at 12 oclock and 20 yds. Happened fast.
> 
> View attachment 444537
> View attachment 444539


WELL what was it!!! Keep us posted and get some pics up here ASAP. I’m bored as I don’t hunt mornings yet.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats Lab, keep us posted!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here's my view. Just dropped the string on one. Popped out of the grass at 12 oclock and 20 yds. Happened fast.
> 
> View attachment 444537
> View attachment 444539


Do you know how well you hit it ??


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just had a good sized buck with 5 to 6 inch spikes walk under me. He had double rows of white spots down his spine. Never seen that before.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Bunch of does went right past the tree I was in last night lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Just had a good sized buck with 5 to 6 inch spikes walk under me. He had double rows of white spots down his spine. Never seen that before.


Fallow deer! Lol!


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Just had a good sized buck with 5 to 6 inch spikes walk under me. He had double rows of white spots down his spine. Never seen that before.


First deer I shot was like that. 6 pt. Haven't seen it since


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Just had a good sized buck with 5 to 6 inch spikes walk under me. He had double rows of white spots down his spine. Never seen that before.


I've seen several like that, been a few years since the last one though...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Finished up making the first batch of jerkey this season, with enough time to head out for an AM set. Mornings have been dismal, should be less so with fresh snacks


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

One following the script.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Beautiful morning in western Isabella co. My two nephews and I have the property surrounded! ..... but zero movement thus far 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Here ya go, young flight shot this buck a few years ago, still had a row of spots down it’s back.
Flight


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Been breezy all morning, nothing moving by me. But here comes the sun, beautiful morning.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Steve said:


> First sit in this stand this year. Had a doe coming in at dawn, but I had to cough
> View attachment 444545
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hang in there. Did that once, thought I ruined the whole hunt. 5 minutes later shot a nice buck.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Nothing moving by me in northern Macomb. Great morning out here though.


----------



## JPWARD (Sep 19, 2012)

2 bucks in the oats and peas here in Cheboygan cnty. 8 pt and spike


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> WELL what was it!!! Keep us posted and get some pics up here ASAP. I’m bored as I don’t hunt mornings yet.


It's a buck. Still don't have your patience to wait and size them up!

12 yds. Shot looked good. No pass through -- bad. Ran off hot -- good. Didn't hear a big crash -- bad. Can't see any blood from the tree -- bad. Going to get down and take a look shortly.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck L,L !keep us posted


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

LabtechLewis said:


> It's a buck. Still don't have your patience to wait and size them up!
> 
> 12 yds. Shot looked good. No pass through -- bad. Ran off hot -- good. Didn't hear a big crash -- bad. Can't see any blood from the tree -- bad. Going to get down and take a look shortly.


I’m home alone with my 4 kids (all under 3.5yrs old) I’m living through you guys this morning. Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> It's a buck. Still don't have your patience to wait and size them up!
> 
> 12 yds. Shot looked good. No pass through -- bad. Ran off hot -- good. Didn't hear a big crash -- bad. Can't see any blood from the tree -- bad. Going to get down and take a look shortly.


Good Luck! Some of those most exciting/but nervous times sitting in that stand after a shot waiting to get down and take a look. Hope you find some good blood early to relieve the tension a little bit.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

AnesthesiaOutdoors said:


> I’m home alone with my 4 kids (all under 3.5yrs old) I’m living through you guys this morning. Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I hope there is a set of twins in there.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Slow morning. View from the tree.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didn't make it out. Instead heading to a seminar by Keith Warren "Hunting Heavily Pressured Public Whitetails" Hopefully pick up few tips as this guy always seems to shoot Giants an I wanna turn my luck around.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Quiet and foggy up here in Iosco. Bucks are hitting the scrapes now.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> It's a buck. Still don't have your patience to wait and size them up!
> 
> 12 yds. Shot looked good. No pass through -- bad. Ran off hot -- good. Didn't hear a big crash -- bad. Can't see any blood from the tree -- bad. Going to get down and take a look shortly.


FWIW, I always wait a minimum of two hours before tracking. I will evaluate the hit site but won't move on unless I see it from there.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

zer0 said:


> Finished up making the first batch of jerkey this season, with enough time to head out for an AM set. Mornings have been dismal, should be less so with fresh snacks


Looks awesome!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Well,
Up in the same oak as last night at 7:15 AM,(8 big doe with fawns) when right at the crack of dawn the duck hunters cut loose behind me. Almost joined the sharted thread!
Climbed down, back to camp, grab climber. Somehow got my old but up 20' in the line wolf. Next to a 100 year old oak. Two doe and fawn so far.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> FWIW, I always wait a minimum of two hours before tracking. I will evaluate the hit site but won't move on unless I see it from there.


Thank you. I am back in the tree. Ground stinks where he walked. I could smell him before I found any sign. Feeling a bit more optimstic. Only walked 30 feet from the scene. Trying to stay cool .


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

stickman1978 said:


> I hope there is a set of twins in there.


Or, he may just have multiple does that he was successful connecting with during his rut :lol::lol:


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Deer are moving around my property pretty well this morning. No rut activity yet. 4 bucks so far.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Small 4 point.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Nothing moving but tree rats so far, in Barry County. Beautiful morning though!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Somehow she didn't bust me, covered in doe again


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Saw 2 doe early and mom and her three youngsters just came through


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thank you. I am back in the tree. Ground stinks where he walked. I could smell him before I found any sign. Feeling a bit more optimstic. Only walked 30 feet from the scene. Trying to stay cool .
> 
> View attachment 444599
> View attachment 444603
> View attachment 444607


Don't want to jinx you, but that looks really good!!!


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Any saddle pro tips for a skydump?


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

my unfortunate view this morning....stuck working


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

The kid is only 200 yds from me and he’s seen close to 20 and I haven’t seen squat yet and I’m pretty sure I pay the mortgage here. 

Good luck tracking Lab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thank you. I am back in the tree. Ground stinks where he walked. I could smell him before I found any sign. Feeling a bit more optimstic. Only walked 30 feet from the scene. Trying to stay cool .
> 
> View attachment 444599
> View attachment 444603
> View attachment 444607


Looks good. Good luck LTL!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

zer0 said:


> Any saddle pro tips for a skydump?


Attach the straps to your feet and hang upside down, so as to make certain nothing gets on the saddle.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had 8-10 does come through. Been a very fun morning sit, beautiful weather very light SSE wind, just need bucks to cooperate.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Deer are moving around my property pretty well this morning. No rut activity yet. 4 bucks so far.
> View attachment 444587
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Your pic brings back fond memories of when I hunted Eaton County , nice Bucks!


jstfish48162 said:


> View attachment 444627
> View attachment 444629
> 
> my unfortunate view this morning....stuck working


time and 1/2 buys the fishing hunting must haves!!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> Attach the straps to your feet and hang upside down, so as to make certain nothing gets on the saddle.


Forgot to mention. Anyone with an inquiring mind could Google the positioning I recommend in order to gain a full appreciation of the technique.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Attach the straps to your feet and hang upside down, so as to make certain nothing gets on the saddle.


Alright , 20 foot up in the tree and that caught me off guard ... hopefully the stifled laugh and a little snot bubble doesn’t scare everything away 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

sniper said:


> The kid is only 200 yds from me and he’s seen close to 20 and I haven’t seen squat yet and I’m pretty sure I pay the mortgage here.
> 
> Good luck tracking Lab.
> 
> ...


Some how the kids always get the best spots


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

1morebite said:


> Somehow she didn't bust me, covered in doe again
> View attachment 444611


Old school camo!!!!’ Love it!!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Had a 4pt and 2 button bucks behind me 10 min ago and then this little 8 came in. Hes still here munching acorns. Now where's his daddy?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tryin2 said:


> Great morning to be in the woods .....unfortunately i'm live from the shop this morning .......go get em guys and gals good luck


Gotta pay for that new grill


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Swampdog467 said:


> Is that Worthington?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No sir 
Milan Metal Systems
Changing springs on one of the overhead doors.
Would be nice having one of those scissor lifts in the deer woods....30’ high in about 15 seconds lol!!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

jstfish48162 said:


> No sir
> Milan Metal Systems
> Changing springs on one of the overhead doors.
> Would be nice having one of those scissor lifts in the deer woods....30’ high in about 15 seconds lol!!!!


Be careful I know those springs are dangerous.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you all so much. Means a lot.

He was _so_ close when I first saw him. I turned over my left shoulder to get the bow in my hand as he was coming directly towards me. By the time I turned around, he was almost behind that shagbark hickory limb at my feet. I drew. He turned to his right, and quartered away. I had to really try hard to get him to stop. I squeezed it off (from a seated position) and he booked. I mean, it happened in, like, 10 seconds! In hindsight, I'm pretty sure I did actually hear him fall because the last place I heard him was where we found him. He had run in a loop around behind me down the edge of the cornfield and then made a left turn back into the woods. Found him in a bunch of dead falls. Easy track job.

149#

(and, yes, anytime you mention me in the same sentence as mbrewer, I'm counting that as a victory! )


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Doghouse 5 said:


> I took the morning to do a field goose hunt with my new puppy (6 months)
> This is his first hunt and were tucked in ready and waiting !
> I have to get this dog out and hunt him ,so no deer stand for me the next few days.. (???)
> Good luck everyone and God bless the successful hunters today !!!


My puppy did great ..
He stayed in the kennel (Mutt Hutt) like he was supposed to do ..
He was obedient to my commands and he retrieved his first goose..
The bird sailed into the pond behind us and it was also a first time water retrieve !!
I'm a pretty happy doggy daddy today...

On a side note.
Congratulations to all the successful hunters today!!!!


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Didn't make it out. Instead heading to a seminar by Keith Warren "Hunting High Fence Pet Whitetails" Hopefully pick up few tips as this guy always seems to shoot Giants an I wanna turn my luck around.


Had to look him up


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

kaler9969 said:


> Had to look him up


I see what you did there lol


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thank you all so much. Means a lot.
> 
> He was _so_ close when I first saw him. I turned over my left shoulder to get the bow in my hand as he was coming directly towards me. By the time I turned around, he was almost behind that shagbark hickory limb at my feet. I drew. He turned to his right, and quartered away. I had to really try hard to get him to stop. I squeezed it off (from a seated position) and he booked. I mean, it happened in, like, 10 seconds! In hindsight, I'm pretty sure I did actually hear him fall because the last place I heard him was where we found him. He had run in a loop around behind me down the edge of the cornfield and then made a left turn back into the woods. Found him in a bunch of dead falls. Easy track job.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mr. Labtech!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thank you all so much. Means a lot.
> 
> He was _so_ close when I first saw him. I turned over my left shoulder to get the bow in my hand as he was coming directly towards me. By the time I turned around, he was almost behind that shagbark hickory limb at my feet. I drew. He turned to his right, and quartered away. I had to really try hard to get him to stop. I squeezed it off (from a seated position) and he booked. I mean, it happened in, like, 10 seconds! In hindsight, I'm pretty sure I did actually hear him fall because the last place I heard him was where we found him. He had run in a loop around behind me down the edge of the cornfield and then made a left turn back into the woods. Found him in a bunch of dead falls. Easy track job.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an exciting blur of the moment morning hunt. Pretty work 2L, & congrats on him. (& If you got em more pics please)


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> Be careful I know those springs are dangerous.


Yessir and thanks.
I have been servicing overhead doors for 25+ years....but I never let my guard down, especially with the springs!!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Great buck LabtechLewis!!!

It’s a beaut!!!!!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

SE wind. Antrim co Too nice a day to be hunting . Sitting on a run line


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome, congrats on a dandy !!
Flight


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 444659


Awesome deer Labtech! I knew tags and freezers were going to be filled today.
Congrats


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Were in!! Genesee county. Mrs. bmoffit is on the bow tonight. Hasn’t hunted in over a year. Had hip replacement last October. She’s rarring to go!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got back from helping a buddy recover a nice 8 point. Going to sit this afternoon out. My sister is in town from Chicago for the weekend to say farewell before they move to Seattle


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

bowhunter426 said:


> Just got back from helping a buddy recover a nice 8 point. Going to sit this afternoon out. My sister is in town from Chicago for the weekend to say farewell before they move to Seattle


Way to “friend up” with the recovery!!
Family first....plenty of season remaining!!!


----------



## Weadhopperfishing (Mar 15, 2018)

My first hunt sitting over the food plot. In mason county. It’s starting to die off from all the deer eating and stomping on it. Hoping to see a nice doe or buck don’t have a camera out so it’s all a surprise!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Can’t go out this afternoon have my buddies daughters wedding to go to....I hate fall weddings, what’s wrong with smack dab in the middle of summer or winter?


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck this evening all! Sitting tonight out. Wind is supposed to go to a northern direction by tomorrow afternoon and I have stands in a wood lot that have not been touched! Be in one tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Finally made it back out hunting after a week and a half. On my way in I had a coyote step out of the fence row in front of me. He was about 75 yards but I was going to give it a go. He took off when I started to draw. Then I snuck right up on a doe that never knew I was there. The coyote had to have run right past her


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Duck hunters started in the distance, moved closer and BANG. They were within 100 yards by 615. Kinda ruined my hunt, but nice to be out sharing the public land. Next time I'll be farther from the water and swamp. Did find some sign on a positive note


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

We ended up seeing 7 total. A chubby 6 point came to base of the tree looked up and boogered out the Mrs was stoked Great night


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> Yes, pain in the butt..but very effective. One time I got stuck in a bush for an hour.


That made me spit some of my precious beer out. Bells Best Brown. Good stuff but expensive. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Nice buck and great pic. Congrats
LabtechLewis.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Smoked a buck just after 7 down in the swamp. Couldn’t find my arrow but found some blood. Wasn’t very heavy so I backed out and will head back in couple hours. Don’t want to risk it


Good move. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Grandriverrat said:


> That made me spit some of my precious beer out. Bells Best Brown. Good stuff but expensive. Thanks for the response!


Bells is about an hour from me. I need to make a trip soon.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats !! Hell of a buck ! Mines not quit as big but he'll eat .
> 15 yards with the 450 this a.m.  at 7:30 or so. Go from the woods to the pond. Was back in time for breakfast as well, today was a good day !
> View attachment 444867
> 
> View attachment 444865


Congratulations Snort!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Sounds like an exciting blur of the moment morning hunt. Pretty work 2L, & congrats on him. (& If you got em more pics please)


It *was* a blur, in a way. For a change, the shot sequence was pretty clear, though, I'm proud of that. Also satisfied that he walked through my scentcone and never flinched. The milkweeds were basically falling below me into the clover at 10 oclock. Right where he walked...

Here are a few more pics. Still a little more utilitarian than artistic when it comes to the recovery. Tried though!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I ended up having a few small bucks and a couple does come by along with some turkeys. Was a good evening. 

My buddy got this one tonight. Neck all swollen already.


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I seen a doe, a fawn and a small buck. Kinda slow in Shiawassee County tonight for me. Back out in the morning to a better spot. I’m a weekend warrior until Friday. Then I’m off for an 18 day rutcation.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats !! Hell of a buck ! Mines not quit as big but he'll eat .
> 15 yards with the 450 this a.m.  at 7:30 or so. Go from the woods to the pond. Was back in time for breakfast as well, today was a good day !
> View attachment 444867
> 
> View attachment 444865


Now THAT is a good day! Congrats snort! Everything in your post is _exactly_ why I am _always_ proud to say I'm from Michigan. Excellent!


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Not the biggest doe but the boy is happy!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> It *was* a blur, in a way. For a change, the shot sequence was pretty clear, though, I'm proud of that. Also satisfied that he walked through my scentcone and never flinched. The milkweeds were basically falling below me into the clover at 10 oclock. Right where he walked...
> 
> Here are a few more pics. Still a little more utilitarian than artistic when it comes to the recovery. Tried though!
> 
> ...


The biggest buck I ever shot in my life was literally 5 minutes in stand. I am so glad it happened so fast because I did not have time to get buck fever. Shot with bow October 30 1999 Will never forget.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> It *was* a blur, in a way. For a change, the shot sequence was pretty clear, though, I'm proud of that. Also satisfied that he walked through my scentcone and never flinched. The milkweeds were basically falling below me into the clover at 10 oclock. Right where he walked...
> 
> Here are a few more pics. Still a little more utilitarian than artistic when it comes to the recovery. Tried though!
> 
> ...


Lewis, that buck have a double throat patch too? Awesome!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

LabtechLewis said:


> It *was* a blur, in a way. For a change, the shot sequence was pretty clear, though, I'm proud of that. Also satisfied that he walked through my scentcone and never flinched. The milkweeds were basically falling below me into the clover at 10 oclock. Right where he walked...
> 
> Here are a few more pics. Still a little more utilitarian than artistic when it comes to the recovery. Tried though!
> 
> ...


Congratulations man that is a great buck! Love the dark horns. Good luck sleeping tonight!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats !! Hell of a buck ! Mines not quit as big but he'll eat .
> 15 yards with the 450 this a.m.  at 7:30 or so. Go from the woods to the pond. Was back in time for breakfast as well, today was a good day !
> View attachment 444867
> 
> View attachment 444865


Great Job A.J.!

Congratulations!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Congrats !! Hell of a buck ! Mines not quit as big but he'll eat .
> 15 yards with the 450 this a.m.  at 7:30 or so. Go from the woods to the pond. Was back in time for breakfast as well, today was a good day !
> View attachment 444867
> 
> View attachment 444865


Nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well we waited until after 9 to head back to the property. Started tracking with just a drip here and there. Was hard to follow in the water and tall grass. He only went about 40 more yards from where I backed out, probably 75 total. Was quartering to me shot with a high entrance And no exit. Glad I backed out as he was laying right where he bed down with his feet all tucked under him. Not my biggest, but my first bow buck since I was 15.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Jimbo!
Easier recovery than not listening to doubt may have led to. Good job waiting. It ain't easy to do sometimes.....


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Waif said:


> Congrats Jimbo!
> Easier recovery than not listening to doubt may have led to. Good job waiting. It ain't easy to do sometimes.....


Thanks, I’ve made the mistake before of pushing too soon. Glad I listened to my gut this time.


----------

